# Augsburg Confession - Postmillenialism and Perserverence



## Hippo (May 19, 2008)

I was looking through the Augsberg Confession today abd two passages seem rather surprising. Any explanation of the context and teching here would be very welcome.

Article XII

They condemn the Anabaptists, who deny that those once justified can lose the Holy Ghost

What is this teaching? is it disagreeing with perseverance of the saints?


Article XVII


They condemn also others who are now spreading certain Jewish opinions, that before the resurrection of the dead the godly shall take possession of the kingdom of the world, the ungodly being everywhere suppressed.


Is this opposing postmillennialism?


----------



## toddpedlar (May 19, 2008)

I don't have much in detail to offer (others might) but two hallmarks of Lutheran theology are denials of perseverance of the saints and of postmillenialism...


----------



## Hippo (May 26, 2008)

Is anyone able to explain to me how Luther could reconcile a rejection of perserverance with an acceptance of unconditional election?


----------



## JM (May 26, 2008)

I read earlier today that Lutherans are historically, historical Amil. That's the official "confessional" stance taken by the LMCS.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 26, 2008)

I can't comment without giving stereotypes, or at least engaging in simplistic reduction of Luthero theology.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 26, 2008)

Hippo said:


> Is anyone able to explain to me how Luther could reconcile a rejection of perserverance with an acceptance of unconditional election?



You err in assuming that Luther and the Lutheran confessions are the same thing. How can you reconcile free will (the official "Lutheran" position) with Luther's _The Bondage of the Will_?

Luther's theology morphed a bit at the hands of Melancthon who outlived him by almost 15 years (1546 vs. 1560). Also, you can detect strains between the two reformers in that the Augsburg Confession was Melancthon's authorship and his apology for it shows some of his differences from Luther.

Luther, who normally could become intractable over small disagreements (cf. his shouting "hoc est corpus meum" at Zwingli over and over) had a real soft spot for the little guy. Once he explained the difference between them this way: He saw himself as the plow that roughly turns over the hardscrap ground; Melancthon is the patient farmer who plants, tends, and harvests the crop.


----------



## JM (May 27, 2008)

> Luther's theology morphed a bit at the hands of Melancthon who outlived him by almost 15 years (1546 vs. 1560).



I recall reading on a lutheran forum a few quotes where Luther acutally agrees with Melancthon near the end of his life. 

I'll try to dig them up again...it may take me a while as I forget exactly where they were posted.

j


----------

